# Galveston Orchid Show



## SlipperKing (Mar 5, 2013)

The tiny Galveston Society put on their show last weekend and commented to putting in a display to show support. It's always fun to hang out with the GOS bunch. I use to be a member and know most of them.
The Houston Society put in a group floor exhibit as well but other then them no other display had more then two slippers besides yours truly.

Mine won the Anita Aldridge trophy for the best representative of the show theme, "Orchid Safari"





A closer look shows Lora Croft taking on a leopard! As a matter of fact, the judges (male) liked Lora so much they "tagged" her for a closer look for AOS quality award consideration! Unfortunately her gun had fell out of her hand by this point





The wall in the auditorium had green carpet half way up the walls. Which I thought had a nice effect so I left out the back drop.





My other flowers


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 5, 2013)

Other slippers at the show and one non-slipper I thought was cool.
These three were in the HOS display, owner Steven Moffit.

























Imperial Jade




Labelled as Deperale (I didn't think so)












Berenice




A cool miniature


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats. Thanks for sharing. What is the paperwork with the Phrag. Suzanne Decker?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 5, 2013)

Entry tags for ribbon judging


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2013)

That's a fun display Rick:clap:

Good flowers too!!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 6, 2013)

Congratulations Rick, and thanks for the pics !!!! Jean


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice display Rick!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Entry tags for ribbon judging



 Entry tags for show ribbon judging so no-one has to do a paper summary? Does that mean you can walk in the day of a show and just fill in one of those slips to get a plant judged!?!?


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 6, 2013)

thanks for the photos!


----------



## emydura (Mar 6, 2013)

Great display Rick. Yes, Lora does deserve some sort of award.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 6, 2013)

emydura said:


> Great display Rick. Yes, Lora does deserve some sort of award.


LOL!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2013)

Imagine walking through a jungle, and looking up to see a gigantic slipper above you!!!!!


----------

